# 2004 Altima Radio Display on/off



## kaoticwarrior02 (Aug 19, 2010)

Out of sudden, my car's radio display light goes off.. when i smacked it a bit, it came back on.. it worked for 2 days.. now it turned off again. Last night and this morning when i started the car, display came back on, but after a while it goes off.. it could be when the car is cold.. the display works, but when the temp is higher, it turns off.. any ideas??

Additionally, while smacking it, i figured my climate control lights were off, and they came back on...

btw, the radio, cd and all buttons works.. but display goes off (sadly i hate it because no time in the car).. any help is appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it was just the radio lights, I would say you have an internal issue of the radio and it would need to be removed and sent out for repair or replaced. Since it also affects the climate control, I would suspect a faulty illumination switch or poor harness connection. Try tapping on the illumination switch (aka "dimmer switch") and see if you can duplicate the problem. If you can, replace the switch.


----------



## kaoticwarrior02 (Aug 19, 2010)

the CD player it self has lights, climate control lights are functional, after i smacked it lol.. but Display is the only one that goes on/off.. i am buying new factory headface for $50 this weekend.. should be coming from diff state salvage yard.. so ill keep you guys posted.. my assumption is it is faulty CD player.. the dimmer switch works fine, because i dimmed dashboard light to off and to full illumination which works, but clock didnt come back up. i took out the CD player and smacked on top.. it came back but then when i restarted car, it died.. wierd


----------

